# Taurus Popularity???



## Rhetorician (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum. But I like what I see and hear so far.

I have a Taurus 738 380 acp. Fine little gun for the money. I am also a member of a couple of other boards that, shall we say are brand sensitive!!! to say the least!!

Taurus is always being bashed. So what I propose to ask is this: To what do you attribute the popularity of the Taurus brand?

Let me hear back from you now real soon OK? :mrgreen:

rd


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome! I would say the popularity of the brand stems from the price point. It is really hit and miss with Taurus, and when people who buy them get a good one, they swear by them b/c they got a decent pistol for less than a competitor. As long as you get a good one, you're doing fine! Get a bad one, though, and good luck. Customer service is hard to deal with, and they just do not have good reviews from what I've seen.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Because haters gotta hate.

The Taurus is a fine gun. The gun I most commonly carry is a Taurus PT111 Millennium G2. Solid. Reliable. Accurate. Inexpensive. What's not to like?

There were (supposedly) quality problems in the past, but the tales always seem rather inconclusive, and don't seem to apply to current models.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DirtyDog said:


> Because haters gotta hate.


My thoughts on Taurus is well known on pretty much any gun forum I am on. I'm not gonna retype a small novel and relive it. Not for a company with a product I can't stand.

It is curious that many people come on gun forums to ask advice. When they get it - then it's just a bunch of "haters...." Or non-sense to be spewed on a gun forum. Yet, we all take advice about everything else.

I personally would never own a Taurus again. If someone gave me a new one, I would sell it immediately... All my guns are considered possible defense guns by me. My life is worth more than a Taurus to me. There are other cheaper guns I would consider if money was an issue, so it's not about being a gun snob.

If someone likes their Taurus, then great. I've never been one to jump on a gun thread where someone has posted about their new gun - and tell them their new gun sucks in my opinion. I 
never do that. I just say congrats, or say nothing at all. That's not polite. Now if someone ASKS my opinion, that's a different story...

We all like and dislike various things... All day long. We all have products/companies we don't care for for a whole myriad of reasons. If someone likes something we don't like, we usually just keep on moving, without having to justify our reasoning. Especially if any negatrive comment that forms our opinion labels us a "hater."

But, out of ANY other gun company, I typically only see this among Taurus fans. Don't like Taurus, then you get accused of being a hater, or "someone must just be repeating what they read on a gun forum, and we know how things like that get made up all the time, right?"

Anyway - if your Taurus works and you like it, I am happy for you. But, that wasn't the direction of this particular thread, so I'm just letting my opinion be known...

Sorry if that makes me a hater.. And I did it again.. Said I wouldn't write a small novel and here I go anyway


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

What about Taurus?
There are a lot of Media Guns out there and many just like whatever the industry with their high priced Media, hold anyone under their noses.
There are a lot of gun owners that just like the Mediaware because they shoot fine and never had a problem with it. 
And there are a lot of people out there that believe a good product have to be astronomical overpriced otherwise it is worthless.

Many are affixed religiously to one or two brand names and take every critique on their chosen brand as a personal attack. You find them here too.

Taurus? What about Taurus? Here you have many that are affixed to this brand others just own a Taurus. So what about Taurus?

Me for example have a Taurus PT 111 Millenium Pro. A 9 mm Luger chambered compact like the S&W 9C in size. I carry this gun on a daily base shoot the gun at least twice a month (minimum 150-200 round each session) and had in all this years with all this different loads never even a tiny hiccup. 
I bought one of the skirts in the house a PT 111 Millennium G2 chambered in 40 SW and also had not a single problem with that gun so far.

I had never had a problem with Taurus Products. I have Friends and neighbors that using Taurus that had also no Problems.
Opinions about the Taurus products are often very emotional often people complain that never had or owned a Taurus Firearm but had a Friend of a Friend that the Girlfriends Aunts Uncles Wife Grandfather had a problem with that brand.
Often some say Taurus is like having luck and you got a good gun or not and you have a bad gun. Well – one thing is for sure, that fit all the brands that I know of. I had such Guns from Walther, HK and from Smith&Wesson.

I heard that Taurus had a Quality and a Service Problem in the past but cannot denial or confirm that. I am a Taurus weapon owner since I bought the PT111Pro (I believe 5-6 years ago) that I carry right at this moment IWB while sitting in my office.

I don’t like the Warranty from Taurus. They claim a life time warranty but after 90 days (date of gun purchase) the owner has to ship the gun at own expenses from and to Taurus. Taurus doesn’t sell parts to Gun Smiths so no one can repair that gun outside Taurus in Florida. That can be expensive especially when the failure on the gun is minor. So I have to pay more for shipping the Taurus gun back and for than a HK with the same problem that get adjusted by a local gun smith. The time not even counted. 

But like always, the choice is yours.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> My thoughts on Taurus is well known on pretty much any gun forum I am on.
> <snip>
> Said I wouldn't write a small novel and here I go anyway


So what you're saying is that being a Taurus-liker on most gun forums is like being a Liberal? Welcome, my friend...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty much the same topic as this thread:/
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=33222


----------

